# Fokien, Kwangtung és Manchus + Cantonese



## Mihály

Helló!

Ezeket a kínai népcsoportoknak vagy klánoknak vagy nem tudom pontosan miknek a neveit kéne lefordítanom. A szöveg úgy szól, hogy a San Franciscói lapok tele voltak egy bizonyos kínai nőnek a történetével, és egészen visszamentek 1912-ig, hogy felidézzék a véres háborút a... De inkább idézem innentől az angolt:

"They had gone back to 1912 to remember the stubborn fight of the local Chinese - mostly from Fokien and Kwangtung, where democratic ideas and hatred of Manchus go together - to have her father kept out of the United States, to which he had scooted when the Manchu rule flopped.

Ezek után pedig "Cantonese"-ekről van szó, akiket átejtett ez a bizonyos apa.

A mondat és általában a szöveg értelme tiszta, csak ezeknek a népségeknek a nevét nem ismerem, és így a lefordításuk is problémás. Ha valaki tud segíteni, azt előre is nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## Mihály

Rájöttem közben, hogy a Fokien és a Kwangtung helységnevek, így nem is szükséges lefordítani őket (kivéve talán, ha van magyar megfelelőjük, ezt nem tudom). Kicsit félreértettem eddig a mondatot, de már rájöttem, hogy a Fokienből és Kwangtungból érkezett kínaiakról van szó akik utálták a Manchukat.

Most már csak azt kérdezem, van-e a Manchunak magyar megfelelője, meg még a Cantonese továbbra is kérdéses.

Ja, igen, és persze nem véres háborúról van szó a kínaiak között, hanem inkább az ő kitartó küzdelmükről, amit azért folytattak, hogy a nő apját ne engedjék be az Államokba.


----------



## Zsuzsu

szia!

Manchu - mandzsu (1644-1911 ők voltak az uralkodói dinasztia)
Cantonese - kantoni (Kanton D-K Kínában egy tartomány)

Ne felejtsd el legközelebb, hogy a fórum szabályzatában benne van, hogy először mindig megpróbálunk rákeresni a kérdéses dologra, és ha ez nem hoz eredményt, vagy hoz, de nem vagy elégedett vele, akkor érdemes egy thread-et nyitni rá.

üdv
zsu


----------



## Mihály

Köszönöm szépen!
Igen, én rá is kerestem, de a magyar megfelelőket nem tudtam megtalálni. Ezért írtam ide. Bár az igaz, hogy az első megszólalást egy kicsit elhamarkodottan írtam még.


----------

